# Help! Irritated tastebud or bite on tongue



## capbach (May 21, 2008)

Help! My 6 month old puppy, Cap, has what looks like an irritated tastebud or bug bite (bee sting) near the tip of his tongue. It's about the size of sesame seed and hard to the touch. His tongue doesn't appear to be swollen and he's eating/drinking just fine. He eats several of those 'busy bones' a week. Could this be the culprit? I called the vet and they said to watch it this week and if it gets bigger or swollen to bring him in. I did some google research, but didn't find much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have never heard of this before. Can you take a picture of it so we can see what it looks like?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it a canker sore?
If you go to google and search their images - there are lots of pictures of human tongues with canker sores <go figure>


----------



## capbach (May 21, 2008)

I took him to the vet last night. Having my first dog die from Jaw Cancer, I didn't want to take any chances. And he appears to have a splinter of wood, plastic, who knows, in his tongue. 
The vet says it should work its way out in a few weeks. If it the bump gets irritated or infected, we'll have to have it cut out. Ouch. Not the tongue, just the foreign object.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

capbach said:


> Help! My 6 month old puppy, Cap, has what looks like an irritated tastebud or bug bite (bee sting) near the tip of his tongue. It's about the size of sesame seed and hard to the touch. His tongue doesn't appear to be swollen and he's eating/drinking just fine. He eats several of those 'busy bones' a week. Could this be the culprit? I called the vet and they said to watch it this week and if it gets bigger or swollen to bring him in. I did some google research, but didn't find much.


Dogs do not have taste buds. As long as he is eating/drinking normally, I would not worry.


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Dogs do not have taste buds. As long as he is eating/drinking normally, I would not worry.


Well, that answers THAT question.

Forget the steak. If Belle can't appreciate steak for the flavor, I'll eat it. Belle gets the hamburger.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that you took him to the vet and got it checked out. Sounds like it will take care of itself.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Eupher said:


> Well, that answers THAT question.
> 
> Forget the steak. If Belle can't appreciate steak for the flavor, I'll eat it. Belle gets the hamburger.


Dogs determine what is most appetizing to them based on the smell. I wonder if the steak smells better than the burger - somehow I bet it is pretty much the same, so, I'm with you. Steak for me, burger for the dogs.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

It's all about the tongues tonight!!! Must be the full moon.....


----------

